# magnums and airlessco



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm looking to get a lightweight sprayer for trim and other small jobs. However i noticed some things that seem weird.

The magnum x line is rated for quarterly and pro x for monthly. The airlessco 200 for 125 gal/year and 300 for 500 gal/year.

How can all of those pumps use the same pump repair kit number? How can the packings last 3-4 times longer in the better models if they're the same?

The Sp300 weight is 32lbs the prox7 and prox9 weight 43 lbs. Why are the prox models heavier than the airlessco? Why is the prox7 and 9 the same?


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

I like the Titan 440.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

miket said:


> I'm looking to get a lightweight sprayer for trim and other small jobs. However i noticed some things that seem weird.
> 
> The magnum x line is rated for quarterly and pro x for monthly. The airlessco 200 for 125 gal/year and 300 for 500 gal/year.
> 
> ...


Titan fan here too!!!440 or the 400 advantage.Just saying.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Im repacking two 440s on my living room coffee table right now while I watch NCIS. 

I have 4 440s. One is a multifinish one is a dedicated clear. Their workhorses.


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

high rider 440 is 59lbs.
sp300 is 32lbs.

That's almost half the weight. 

I'm looking to buy two sprayers a big production one and a small one.I'll probably put a shorter and thinner hose on the small one too. Actually I might buy 3 sprayers if i get a proshot. My dads big sprayer got stolen recently. it was a 11someting titan very very old was like 100lbs, had many annoying weird features, some broke parts and other problems and was due to be replaced in less than a year. He's looking to get another big sprayer but I conviced him i't would be a good idea to have a second sprayer too. Something between a larger machine and proshot. First looked at magnum x5 because it was lightest and smallest than x7 because i think i'll prefer high boy but then considered something that will have a longer packing life because it will be cheaper over the long run, even with me changing the packings.

Why don't any of the expensive sprayers use aluminum frames? Is it because shiny chrome sells more than lower weight would?


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldn't buy any of the magnums - they are glorified pieces of crap. If you don't go with the titan then the only other good option is graco. If you choose graco go with at least a 390. 

Fun little fact... In graco's smaller pumps the letters ST actually stand for Stop Titan. LOL I think they failed. 

I love my graco 490 LoBoy. I used a 440 for a couple days once and absolutely loved it. Mainly I stick with Graco because my supplier has a certified graco repairman at the main store along with every part and accessory in stock


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

So If im just mostly spraying trim, maybe shutters or closets and after a decade graco or titan is repacked once and an sp300 is repacked 3 times by myself, then sp300 is still cheaper!! Also Half the weight! Will probably save time on cleaning the machine. Will lose less paint cleaning it out.

Dont care how quickly parts come in, it will be a second sprayer 
For trim will a 25ft 3/16" hose work?


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

Should this be moved to the tools forum? I havent gotten any answers to the questions in my first post.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

miket said:


> Should this be moved to the tools forum? I havent gotten any answers to the questions in my first post.


Think you're on the right track. Most guys shy away from the magnum style pumps. For what you're using it for, they're perfect. Lightweight, inexpensive, and easy to fix. Between the Graco Magnum and Titan Advantage (or equivalent spraytech/Wagner) The Graco's are the best. Cheaper parts, better design, and no special tools needed.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I bought a magnum to use on a garage exterior when my 440 was getting repaired. I liked it for smaller tasks. I don't think it will hold up to bigger jobs, but that's not its intent.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

miket said:


> high rider 440 is 59lbs.
> sp300 is 32lbs.
> 
> That's almost half the weight.
> ...


Save your $ and stay away from the proshot. Get a 695-795 for med. to larger jobs and 440 for small to med jobs


----------



## miket (Sep 16, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Think you're on the right track. Most guys shy away from the magnum style pumps. For what you're using it for, they're perfect. Lightweight, inexpensive, and easy to fix. Between the Graco Magnum and Titan Advantage (or equivalent spraytech/Wagner) The Graco's are the best. Cheaper parts, better design, and no special tools needed.


NC1 Can you confirm that the sp300 is 11 lbs lighter than the magnum prox7?
How long can I expect the packing to last on a sp300?

How do i get this moved to the tools forum?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

miket said:


> How do i get this moved to the tools forum?


Just ask a mod next time. A PM always works. :yes:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

miket said:


> NC1 Can you confirm that the sp300 is 11 lbs lighter than the magnum prox7?
> How long can I expect the packing to last on a sp300?
> 
> How do i get this moved to the tools forum?


The SP300 should be the same as the Pro X9. The parts are interchangeable on those units. The main difference between the x7 and x9 is motor size. I can't confirm the weight differences other than what the websites state. They might have a slightly different frame, that would be the only difference. Stay away from the x5's. The repair kits are too expensive, I consider that model a throw away.

They're good pumps for backups, or guys not spraying a bunch of houses every year. Or if you want a separate oil setup.


----------



## kennyb (Feb 18, 2011)

The best bang for the buc$$$$ is the Titan Advantage 400 when it comes to small machines.No fancy electronics...bells And whistles.Magnums were created for consumer market,not for daily use.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

kennyb said:


> The best bang for the buc$$$$ is the Titan Advantage 400 when it comes to small machines.No fancy electronics...bells And whistles.Magnums were created for consumer market,not for daily use.


The advantage parts are expensive. Harder to repair as well. They're great until you have to fix them. That's my reason not to get one. You can also really screw one up fixing it pretty easy. The parts damage easily if you aren't super careful or inexperienced.


----------



## kennyb (Feb 18, 2011)

The Titan pumps can be less expensive to repair sometimes because they have static packings and No sleeve to wear out.:thumbsup:One less part to replace. Nc1 you are right about messing up packings when rebuilding them,even after 25 yrs. of repairing pumps I have been known to screw them up!


----------

